# Whining



## hinge (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi, I just thought I'd post an "article" I wrote recently.  I don't want to ask for a critique, because I mainly wrote this to state something, so I know the grammar and style is really informal, maybe even illegal.  Well, here it is.


: Even Captain Planet Hurts at Night

I know I've been whining about girls for a long time. But I've never really talked about a certain question. What type of girl do I want? I mean, how do I know when a girl isn't my type? Then of course it led me to think of something I've thought a lot about recently, not just about type, but what would the perfect girl for me be like? I guess what I'm trying to ask is what do I want in a relationship? I mean, all this whining must merit an idea somewhere.

I'd be lying if I said I didn't care about her appearance. I know that makes me a jerk, and I'm trying to change. But for me it's a bit different. I mean, I want it to be like whenever I see her face, I brighten up for the rest of the day. I mean, it probably won't matter what she looks like, as long as she carries herself in a certain way. I think I'm trying to say that I would like a girl with some sort of presence. In some way that just seeing her would change my outlook for the rest of the day. I think that's still kind of shallow, but that's how it is.

I really would like a girl who talks. I know it's probably because right now I'm depraved, but I'm pretty much ready to listen to anything. I mean, for crying out loud, my idea of a great time is sitting out in a car somewhere kind of secluded and just talking. For hours. I know it seems like I'm lying, but that's seriously what I need right now. I guess I need a girl who I can share things with and her with me.

I'm going to sound like a jerk again, but when I say talk, I don't mean just what she did during her day and about who's breaking up with who. She would be really funny and incredibly engaging. I mean, I want to hate to have to stop talking to her. And then afterwards I want to mull over the conversation, cringing at my own bad jokes and noticing that she didn't care.

I also want a girl who's really nice. I mean, I just hate it when I can tell when a girl's only doing things to be self-serving or to hurt another person. It's really hard to gauge what nice is nowadays. I mean, I guess nice does mean being reserved in some way. I guess I am attracted to girls who are shy, which I know contradicts with what I mentioned earlier about talking a lot. But I suppose I mean, talking a lot to me or something. I don't know. It's kind of pathetic actually; I want a girl who's not aggressive, and yet I can't seem to take any action myself. Anyways, when I say nice, I mean she would good hearted and would be things like community service to help. I know I myself tutor or help with things just for hours, so I'll stop talking about kindness.

Again being a jerk, I want to say I'd like a girl who's also really smart. I mean, really intelligent, well-read, that sort of thing. I want to realize insights I never thought of before, and learn things I never knew. And I want help on my homework. I'm just kidding. No, I'm not.

She would have a great sense of humor to match my eccentricities. I mean, I want to her to actually understand my so-called jokes and really laugh. I want to be able to make her smile and then feel proud of myself. I guess I'm not really wanting for her to be as weird as I am as much as I am wanting for her to be just open-minded.

And most of all, she would be real. I mean, she wouldn't act around people; she would be herself. That's the only way people can tell what kind of values a person has. She would be comfortable with herself and not try to imitate people or certain cultures. I mean she would be able to listen to anything I wanted to tell her and take it her own way. I know this is pretty vague, by the way.

So yes, this is my idea of the girl of my dreams. Pretty jerky, yes. And I know I'm setting my standards unbelievable high out there, but that's how insecure I am.

Man, I am really setting up myself for a long fall.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 13, 2004)

You consider yourself a jerk quite a lot don't you?  In my opinion appearance is always important.  For me too.  It's not so much being attractive in the societal sense but the person has to be appealing to me.  Being intelligent is also imperative but I do recognize that it comes in many calibres.  Like engines.  You know.  A slant six - a V8 - different ways of being a thinking person.  I've always like rotary thinkers.  
Humour?  hah!  I can imagine humour has more levels than the pyramids.  
You really don't want a nice person.  Trust me on this one.  A nice person considers everyone else and usually leaves their romantic interest hanging out on a limb while they go off trying to right hopeless causes.  Nice people are not desirable.  
Being self assured might seem desirable but quite often those type of people don't need other people to be with and they are loners.   
Your list is pretty long and I've noticed it's missing something crucial.  What?  
um ... er ....
never mind


----------



## hinge (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm curious about this "something crucial".

I have a faint idea, but then again that's all I really have.


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 4, 2016)

I guess if this boy can read my comment all I can say is, "If you were that ideal girl of yours, would you date yourself?"

This dude should've stayed long enough to read everything on the "HOW TO ATTRACT WOMEN" thread. LOL.


----------

